# help name that pastry......please



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ramekin with rhubarb/strawberry goo and a puff crust on top.....
not a pie, not a cobbler, not a crisp, not a tart.....what am it? 
This has got to be the hardest part of the job for me, I can make up this shtuff but naming some creation is difficult....how many Julie's surprises can be on a buffet?!!!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

de-constructed pie/tart:bounce:
upside down pie/tart
Crisp topped strawberry rhubarb pudding
Strawberry Rhubarb Puff 
Inside out pie/tart
Rustic Strawberry Rhubarb pie/tart
Old Fashion Rustic Strawberry Rhubarb pie/tart
Hand Made Olde Tyme Pie

anything click???


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

not to make light ,but if you have strawberry/rhubarb goo in the middle you've over-cooked the rhubarb, to me. if it was inspired by you, or made for someone special put the name of that person or place at the end as-in strawberry rhubarb rockafeller, or strawberry/rhubarb check this out interesting Chinese Recipe Name Origins


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

It's my opinion that anything that has a pastry crust (brisee, sucree, puff, etc) above or below can technically be called a tart or pie in most cases (think tarte tatin).

One of my favourite Chinese dish names is "Buddha Jumps over the Wall". Guess what it is?


----------



## taptapper (Dec 23, 2006)

I vote for "Strawberry Rhubarb Puff"


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

I vote "goo-barb pie"

or 

"crusty rhu-berry":lol: (pronounced rooberry)

or..............do you need anymore suggestions?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Brilliant! I vote for that one!

or you could call it a a Strawberry-Rhubarb Notta. "Notta", as in, 
"not a" pie, "not a" tart, "not a" cobbler, "not a" crisp...........:lips:


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Chinese Recipe Name Origins[/quote]
Thanks much


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

puff it is.....
thanks for the laughs. guess I'm just too literal, few things gaul me more than in correct technical names.....cashew confit makes me cringe...like running fingernails down a chalkboard.
A friend called during this response and said call it strawberry ruckle....huh? he said like strawberry buckle....nope.

I'm pretty fussy about not overcooking fruit....so overcooked rhubarb is not an issue.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

no pix, just imagine a ramekin with pick chunky goo and a brown puffed coarse sugar glazed crust. pretty....and tasty too!


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I got a visual in my head but some times seeing helps to name it.

its sounds really good BTW


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

almost forgot, how about calling it a napoleon?

:roll:

or put it into a martini glass and call it a martini????





havefun serving the puff.


----------

